# scrubber suggestion



## Dlog Renim (Jun 5, 2012)

Hi all..

Just done read some info on scrubber and saw some model.. with the help of 4metals.. 

So far i wish i could make it all from glass but kinda expensive.. i went to a place where they sell any lab glass for 50% (well of what they have... they got nice reactor hihihihi)

But i don't have yet the money so im trying to make all my scrubber with CPCV 1/2.. i have a 3L or 4L beaker.. i don't have the flask but i have 5gallon plastic jar for wine.. I went to Rona to check out what i would need and pricing for CPCV connector, stopper, valve, pipe, glue.....

I found a place where they sell some Slaked Lime ... but i would prefer pellet Lye ( not to sure witch bottle take at Rona.. the drain Rona Home Made (liquid) only state it contain some sodium hydroxide.. still trying to find out if there's something else in it..

For the media to catch the air longer into the caustic will be broken tempered glass from the car scrap.. i would prefer the Bio Ball.. but 1$ a piece 

the only thing.. i dint get to much info on it ... i get the idea ... but i guess i need some math to choose the good thing... vacuum EDUCTOR 

i would like to feed it from the garden hose.. from top.. this will create the suction i need to scrub the fume.. 

if my 
beaker 3L
flex tubing from one flask to a other (since i use big 5gallon.. should i run this through only one jar.. or keep 2 or 3 of them but fill them with les glass and less caustic ?? flex pipe are 3/8 out 1/4 in 165psi at 70f 
cpcv 1/2 about hummm about 12 foot of pipe...

with those info .. what should i look for eductor.. like what they call it ... a 200psi pressure eductor ? a 2 inch to 1 inch ? lol what material should i look ?

here is my draf 

if you have suggestion tell me 

ty


----------



## Dlog Renim (Jun 6, 2012)

would a venturie (the plastic blue one) to fill waterbed would be good ?


----------



## dtectr (Jun 8, 2012)

8) Harold_v - i forget - Can we say "damn" as in "damn, thats a fine plan?"
If not, then, "My, my, thats a keen job on the plan, the drawing, at least."
I personally feel that every plan should be on "paper", whether written or drawn. I think it was Brian Tracy or Tom Hopkins who said that any plan not in writing is a dream, an unreality.
Backwards Gold Miner - your final product will vary somewhat from the plan but you have ID'd the primary components, so you've forced yourself to understand the process before starting.
just my dos centavos
good luck
dtectr


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Jun 8, 2012)

Gold Miner,

You might consider a couple of possible modifications:

1. Although your's doesn't appear to be a closed system, I'd probably still put a "back flow break" between B and C. A simple, empty container with in and out tubes just entering the container (neither reching the bottom of the container) will serve to prevent any liquid in section C from being drawn back towards your hood or reaction vessel in case of a vacuum in the reaction vessel if it is a closed system or a pressurization of C from a malfunction of the eductor system. Always plan your system to deal with the most impossible, unforseen situation. In case of an emergency of any kind where you do not have the opportunity to shut down a reaction properly, a system with multiple safeguards built in can keep a bad situation from becoming much worse.

2. Consider powering your eductor with a pump that will recirculate the fluid from E back to D. It will cut down on the water needed to keep the eductor running as well as reducing the waste water produced. 

Neither is absolutely necessary, just suggestions.

Dave


----------



## Dlog Renim (Jun 8, 2012)

thats what im looking for... hehe tank you for the back flow idea.. i wont use any pomp for now.. as i will only make a small batch from here to there like once a month .... when money flow in ill buy better setup


----------



## 9kuuby9 (Aug 22, 2012)

hello guys,


is it possible to make a scrubber system just whit "c" but then with multiples of "c" ?
And of course an added "c" for the back flow.


(what i mean by "c" are the 2 Erlenmeyer's on the picture)


----------

